# Hedman headers shorty



## NicolaGTOfromItaly (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi everyone, has anyone tried to mount the hedman headers shorty on a 1970 Pontiac GTO 400 base engine?
Have there been or was it necessary to change something?
thank you
Nicola


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

I think most everybody would recommend the RA manifolds, rather than the shorty headers. 

https://www.amazon.com/RPE652H-Exhaust-Manifold-1968-81-Pontiac/dp/B01GIM7U8I


----------



## NicolaGTOfromItaly (Apr 9, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion, in fact I am very undecided


----------

